# Wie "gefährlich" darf eine Maschine bleiben?



## element. (13 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich kämpfe mich zur Zeit in die korrekte Risikobewertung und diese ganzen Dinge. Allerdings überfordert mich die Aufgabe zunehmend. Ich tue mir schwer, alle Gefährdungen an einer Maschine richtig zu finden bzw einzuschätzen. 
Als Gegenbeispiel muss ich immer an die Standkreissäge denken. Gegen leichtsinniges Reinfassen gibt es eine Blattabdeckung oben, und zum bestimmungsgemäßen Durchschieben des Holzstücks gibt es ein Werkzeug. Trotzdem kann der Leichtsinnige dort ohne Aufwand seine Finger verlieren, und jeder kann so ein Gerät im Baumarkt kaufen.

Wie darf man also die "Restgefahren" auslegen?
Im aktuellen Fall habe ich einen von Hand gedrehten Rundschalttisch (rastet alle 180°), die hintere Hälfte ist abgeschrankt. Vorn bestückt die Arbeiterin, hinten wird bearbeitet (pneumatisch). Der Tisch hat mittig eine Trennwand die ihn in zwei Halbkreise teilt, im verrasteten Zustand kann man also nicht in die Bearbeitung greifen.
Nun könnte man aber im losen Zustand den Tisch um 90° drehen und nach hinten in die Bearbeitung greifen. Wäre nun noch der Sensor "Tisch in Position" defekt, könnte man mit dem Taster die Bearbeitung starten.
Müssen wir das absichern? Irgendwann übersteigt der Aufwand die Realität, und an meiner Maschine muss man, verglichen mit der Säge, zum Normalgebrauch dort nichtmal hingreifen.

Kann ich das in der Betriebsanleitung verbieten, vielleicht noch ein Warndreieck mit der eingeklemmten Hand auf die Abdeckung, und der Fall ist erledigt?

Weitere Frage: Früher stand in manchen Risikographen, dass man neben der gefundenen benötigten Kategorie auch eine niedrigere "mit zusätzlichen Maßnahmen" verwenden könnte. Gibts das bei PL immer noch? Was sind zB solche Maßnahmen und wie wird entschieden, ob das klargeht??

Vielen Dank!


----------



## istat_gb (13 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



> Gegen leichtsinniges Reinfassen gibt es eine Blattabdeckung oben, und zum bestimmungsgemäßen Durchschieben des Holzstücks gibt es ein Werkzeug. Trotzdem kann der Leichtsinnige dort ohne Aufwand seine Finger verlieren, und jeder kann so ein Gerät im Baumarkt kaufen


 
Also0, das Restrisiko steht natürlich immer im Zusammenhang mit der bestimmungsgemäßen Verwenmdung dieses Gerätes sowie dem Stand der technik beim Inverkehrbringen.... eine Kreissäge wird IMMER gefährlich bleiben....., wenn man die Funktion nicht groß einschränken möchte ;-)

Also, ab zu sichern ist das auf jeden Fall ;-)
- Die ansteuerung soll mechanisch bleiben?
- Auf welchen PLr kommst du denn eigentlich?
- kann man nicht eine Zugangskontrolle (Lichtgitter, etc...) oder ähnliches anbringen als Schutz, dass keiner in die Maschine klettern, während der Tisch "nicht in Position" ist?
- Gibt es die Möglcihkeit eine Art Pendelklappen einzusetzen oder gar feste Ausschnitte in einem fest montiertem Gitter, unter dem sich der Drehtisch "hindurch" bewegt?
Ich denke, Lösungen gibt es immer ;-) nur wie du schon sagst: Der Aufwand muss passen ;-)



> Kann ich das in der Betriebsanleitung verbieten, vielleicht noch ein Warndreieck mit der eingeklemmten Hand auf die Abdeckung, und der Fall ist erledigt?


 
Benutzerhinweise dürfen keine Konstruktionsmängel ausgleichen! Das steht direkt in der Maschinenrichtlinie! Die Anlage ist erst durch Konstruktive Masßanhen sicher zu gestalten, dann durch (elektrische) Hilfsmittel, und wenn ALLES NICHTS Hilft dürfen erst Benutzerhinweise genutzt werden....

Also, zusätzliche Maßnahmen: Tja, da weiss ich jetzt garnicht so richtig, was ich schreiben soll, um dir zu helfen.

Was mir einfällt udn evtl ähnlich ist:
Die Absicherung mit Lichtgittern Beispielsweise erfordert ja einen Mindestsicherheitsabstand. Je nach gefahr kann es zum Beispiel ausreichen, wenn der Abstand verkleinert wird, die Annäherungsgeschwindigkeit des Werkers jedoch herabgesetzt werden kann (Schikanen im Zugang, etc...) haben wir auch schon machen müssen, weil einfach kein Platz da war um die Mindestentfernungen einzuhalten.....
Aber was die Steuerungskategorie angeht wüsst ich jetzt kein Beispiel.



> Was sind zB solche Maßnahmen und wie wird entschieden, ob das klargeht??


eine erneute Risikoanalyse zum Beispiel ;-)


Gruß
André


----------



## Ralle (13 Oktober 2009)

Wir haben an solchen Drehtellern nochmals zusätzliche PSEN (Pilz-Sicherheitsschalter), die die richtige Stellung überwachen und nur in dieser Stellung die Bearbeitung freigeben. Will man nicht bei jeder Drehung die Luft wegschalten müssen oder die Servos etc. in  Nothalt bringen, kann man deren Endlage nochmals mit Sicherheitsschaltern absichern. Dann muß entweder der PSEN vom RT in Ordung sein oder die Sicherheitsschalter der Endlagen sichere Stellung melden. Aber auch da muß man natürlich noch beachten, daß bei einem fehlerhaften Auslösen die Abschaltung schnell genug und so auch sicher erfolgt.


----------



## element. (13 Oktober 2009)

Danke.

Wenn ich von der bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung ausgehe, komme ich auf den PLr=a, weil eben bestimmungsgemäß nicht nach hinten unter die Haube gegriffen wird. Sonst kann an dem Ding nichts passieren.

Was meinst Du mit Ansteuerung soll mechanisch bleiben?
Der Tisch wird von Hand gedreht. Bearbeitung pneumatisch von SPS.

Man "kann" einen Lichtvorhang anbringen, der vergrößert die Tischplatte dann, erschwert das Bestücken, geht für mich an der Realität vorbei und sprengt nicht zuletzt die Kosten (Sicherheitsrelais, Vorhang, Pneumatikteile). Man könnte auch einen berührungslosen Sicherheitsschalter mit 2 Betätigern alle 180° anbringen. Beides würde eben bei jedem Drehen die Pneumatik entlüften. Noch dazu sind es Pneumatikzylinder, die ich mit 2 Fingern in die andere Lage schieben kann. Ungünstig eingeklemmt würden sie wohl die Haut verletzen, aber dazu muss erstmal jemand reingreifen wo er nichts zu suchen hat UND der Sensor defekt sein UND der Taster mit Schutzkragen gedrückt werden.

War da nicht auch irgendwas, dass es für Pneumatik keine "bewährten Bauteile" gibt? Wie schaltet mann dann nach PLx sicher ab?

Zur Vorstellung, der Drehtisch selbst hat einen Durchmesser von ca 40cm. Das Werkstück ist etwa 20cm hoch, 20cm breit, 10cm tief und wird durch einen Ausschnitt im Drehtisch von unten bearbeitet. Die Bearbeitungsmechanik ist also unter dem Tisch (fest eingehaust). Bei 90°-Stellung kann man eben mit Geschick durch das Loch im Tisch zu den Zylindern greifen.

Ich verstehe ehrlich nicht, warum man das nicht mit einem Benutzerhinweis erledigen kann.



> Was sind zB solche Maßnahmen und wie wird entschieden, ob das klargeht?? eine erneute Risikoanalyse zum Beispiel :wink:


Leicht gesagt, wenn man einfach nicht weiß ob es mit den Maßnahmen getan ist. Bei der Kreissäge kommt auch nach dem Warnhinweis bei der RisikoA wieder irreversible Verletzung raus.


----------



## element. (20 Oktober 2009)

Kann niemand mehr was dazu sagen?


----------



## t-poke (20 Oktober 2009)

element. schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> 
> Zur Vorstellung, der Drehtisch selbst hat einen Durchmesser von ca 40cm. Das Werkstück ist etwa 20cm hoch, 20cm breit, 10cm tief und wird durch einen Ausschnitt im Drehtisch von unten bearbeitet. Die Bearbeitungsmechanik ist also unter dem Tisch (fest eingehaust). Bei 90°-Stellung kann man eben mit Geschick durch das Loch im Tisch zu den Zylindern greifen.
> ...


 
Kanst Du in den "bösen" 90° Stellungen vielleicht das Bearbeitungsloch von unten her verschließen? Dann kann zwar noch in das Loch gegriffen werden, aber die darunter liegende Mechanik ist unerreichbar!.


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich kann mir zwar gerade den Aufbau deines Rundschalttisches nicht so recht vorstellen ... aber wie wäre es, wenn du in der Eingreifzone deiner Bediener zusätzlich einen Lichtvorhang mit einbaust, der es zwar ermöglicht, den Tisch zu drehen, nicht aber in den Bereich der Arbeitsstationen vorzudringen ...?

Gruß
LL


----------



## element. (20 Oktober 2009)

Möglichkeiten gibt es viele, es geht um die Realitätsnähe der fertigen Maschine.

Der Bediener wie auch der Warter muss da nicht wie beschrieben reingreifen. Der kann einfach an der Wartungseinheit entlüften und die Haube abschrauben falls er wirklich mal dorthin muss. Dann ist das Risiko bei NULL.

Ich zweifle - wirklich - seit Wochen ernsthaft, ob ich den richtigen Beruf habe. Realitätsfremden Leichtsinn und Ignoranz von Warnungen einplanen zu müssen, geht mir nicht in den Kopf.

Skizze zum Verständnis: (nicht dargestellt die Griffe zum Drehen des RST)


----------



## Safety (20 Oktober 2009)

*En iso 13857*

Sicherheitsabstände gegen das Erreichen von Gefährdungsbereichen.
Es gibt für solche Dinge eine Norm Du kannst Dich daran halten Du musste es nicht!

Darin ist Angegeben wie weit eine Öffnung weg sein muss und welche größe usw.


----------



## Beren (21 Oktober 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## element. (22 Oktober 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten. Wir haben die Bearbeitungsmechanik nun so geändert, dass sie bei einer Bewegung im bösen 90°-Bereich sofort an die Drehscheibe anfährt (Abstand 3mm). Da passt kein Finger mehr dazwischen. Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt :s17:


----------



## Beren (23 Oktober 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Andreas Koenig (24 November 2009)

Wollte nur noch die bei uns meist übliche Lösung nennen:
Die Grundstellung des Rundtisches wird mit berührungslosen Schaltern Kat. 4  (Jokab, Pilz) + ein Betätigungsmagnet je Schaltstellung sicher abgefragt. 
Vor dem Tisch befindert sich entweder eine Tür oder ein Lichtvorhang. Beides ist in der Sicherheits-SPS ODER-verknüpft. Dh. wenn in den Lichtvorhang eingegriffen wird bzw. die Aussentür nicht geschlossen ist, *und *der RT nicht in einer der Grundstellungen ist, wird Nothalt der Elemente im  Innern ausgelöst. Damit vermeidet man die nach ISO 13849 lästigen hohen NOP an Schützen und Pneumatikventilen.

A. K.


----------

